# Telephoto



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 28, 2006)

Taken tonight in the freezing cold!  







Hopefully soon I'll have the webcam connected instead of the 2lb Praktica!


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 28, 2006)

that's some piece of kit you got yourself there Spanner!

Is this especially designed for photographic use?


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 28, 2006)

Just standard, off the shelf stuff really.

Nothing fancy just old (ish) film SLRs. :thumbup: 

The Praktica literally jumps off the scope when the shutter is fired!


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 29, 2006)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> The Praktica literally jumps off the scope when the shutter is fired!



lol, should attach a net to catch it


----------



## Oscar Mueller (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm impressed! Looks like a lot of fun.What kind of time for exposures? Does the telescope rotate to compensate for Earths rotation?


----------

